
Why virtual world ownership and creation matters - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2020/05/virtual-world-creation-ownership-sl.html
======
eddieoz
In 2007 I was supervising some graduation project about SL. The student has
built a store to sell real-life t-shirts and understand the dynamics of having
an online and offline intersection.

She was fascinated about having a store and a real business, at the same time
she was studying. I remember her presentation where she affirmed she would not
give up because that study changed the way she was looking and living the
technology.

